# Grim Reaper vs. Rage



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

Whats the differences between the two? Which is better? I shoot one kind and my dad shoots the other, and we argue over which is better, so what are your guys opinions on it? All opinions are greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
David


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Neither. Mechanicals suck.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

grim reapers fold open from the front, rages slide open from the rear. as far as which ones better i couldnt tell you. imo any fixed blade is better than any mechanical. i have seen some bad stuff with mechanicals. but i would use whatever head flys the best for you and you feel can kill the animals fastest and most consistantly.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Neither. Mechanicals suck.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah i agree with the previous posts. IMO fixed blade heads are best


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

yea i agree my first year bowhunting i used mechanical but my past years ive used fixed blades and they are way better i think.


----------

